# I need of adoption service



## trentiraffe (May 31, 2008)

I have a husky that I adopted from a friend but she turned out to be more than I was led to believe. I was wondering if there was anybody who knew of a place similar to craigslist that one could post information about dogs up for adoption to meet potential owners. I would hate to give her straight to a place like PAWS because it would kill me to know that she may be euthanized and it would not be good for her health either.


----------



## gingersmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Try a google search for Husky rescue and the name of your nearest city or county. 

There are also some good suggestions at this link:

http://www.canismajor.com/dog/noshelt.html


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Putting her up on a site like craigslist is potentially putting her in a horrible home anyway. Like Gingersmom posted look into a Husky rescue in your area or a non-profit rescue willing to take her. 

For instance like the rescue I work with (non-profit) the dogs we take in we have until they get adopted. However one thing I will put out there. If you are willing to put in a donation when you take her to the rescue they might be more willing to take her. That is one thing I hate seeing is people just drop of their dog and we get the back wash, shots, spay, medications... 

I hope you're able to find her a good home soon.

If you give me you're state I can check for a rescue around you.


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

Can I ask what problems you're having with your husky? I own one myself, so maybe I can help you.


----------



## trentiraffe (May 31, 2008)

Yea, I am going to point you to a post I made about this in the training forum which has a way more detailed explanation than I can provide right now. Here is the link.


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

Well, first of all, don't get rid of her because you're not properly potty training her. I can suggest that you buy a book on it. I never had problems with Ringo messing inside the house and not outside (well, when he was a puppy, but he was potty trained at around 10 months), and I've had him since he was 6 months old (he's 3 years now). So with you now knowing that, I can't give you any solid advice personally.

Make another post in the training forum, or even the general forum if you think you're not getting any help. Maybe these helpful people just missed it.

Also, this:


> When I first got her, I did not know too much about the fact that her breed needs to be around something living 24/7.


First of all, huskies DO NOT need to be around someone 24/7. This holds true for some dogs, and they can all be trained out of it eventually, but huskies are very independent. My husky can care less if I'll be gone for 8 hours. He sure is happy when I return, but he doesn't have to be watched constantly.

It seems like your husky had a rough past life, but it's easily breakable with consistency. Please do not give her to a shelter just because of some small flaws.

You should be going on summer break soon, if you aren't already, right? (you said you were in school in your other post). That means you have 2 months to train her out of her habits. That's plenty of time.

Please ask more knowledgeable trainers than me (I'm not very skilled) in the training section, first time owner section, and the general section. You're sure to get some help.

Just please, don't get rid of her. Huskies are awesome, and I can tell you now that she can be trained out of any bad habits.


----------

